# Does This Slingshot Have An Identification?



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

About a month or so ago I picked this up on Ebay and re-discovered a childhood focus of mine. After some good fork hits, some cutting, a hand hit, some more cutting and making good progress until it fits like a glove and I was able to break the tops off of 5 bottles in a row after missing 5 times in a row at about 40ft.

So here is the $100-$150 dollar question!

In your experience what does this 'design' most closely resemble? My hand is 9" wide and 8.5" long. I have cut this slingshot in a way to maximize a good contact for my thumb bracing. I imagine you can tell that I am shooting left hand draw sideways with a corner of the mouth anchor point. So far I am feeling really confident in this TTF setup.

Since this sport is vastly less expensive than restoring off-road vehicles then my wife is delirious that I am spending more time closer to home and spending nearly nothing to do it. With that being said I know that I want something really close to what you see here in a material that can take some hits (jinx haven't done that in 100 or so shots) and survive and look good without trips to the Dremel doctor. Wait........is a well beaten slingshot a badge of honor?

Regardless, thanks again to the forum member for any assistance that they can provide. MM


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Looks like a Pocket Predator Scorpion. Go to PocketPredator.com and get yourself a poly molded Scorpion. You will not regret it. Bill's frames will take a hit without damaging them. Like you, I started backwards. Need to get the basics down on the molded slingshots before moving on to something more likely to be chipped with a fork hit.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Mo, that looks me like a variant of the "Stallion" design by Peter Recuas.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep.


----------

